# Most recent litters



## MythsNTails (May 2, 2013)

Welp, due to having a couple does I deemed "not pregnant" produce babies a week later, I have a few too many litters in the mousery right now. 5 :shock:

I'll post all pics on this thread as to avoid bombing the board, haha.

Here are two of the oldest.

1. Rex/Texel/Fuzzy/Standard litter. Also produced a random Dutch-like baby, which was fun. Sadly he's a buck. I did get a rex doe, a texel buck and a completely hairless Fuzzy buck which was very close to what I was hoping for! These guys are 17 days old









And a litter of week old Dove Self/Tan and two fostered siblings, a black broken and a RY broken. 









I also have a litter of four Fuzzies (the were 7, but early on mum decided to do some munching :roll: ) That are now two weeks old. They're all pink and boring though, so I won't post pics until they get a little older  And pics coming soon of my variegated and Black Tan/Recessive Yellow litters!


----------



## countrytris (Apr 17, 2013)

stunning, love the ry and the texel, iv put my 1st pair of texels together cant wait


----------



## Trixie's Mice (Feb 3, 2013)

GAAAAAAAAA They are adorable!!!


----------



## Onyx (May 2, 2010)

Lovely babies. Look forward to seeing the younger ones progress


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

5 litters is better than none for me anyway. I had one on its way but its taking forever


----------

